# chinese water dragon poo



## clewesy09 (Sep 1, 2009)

anyone tell me what it looks like so i can keep a eye out for it 

also what it should look like for a healthy CWD
and what it shouldnt look like
cheers


----------



## clewesy09 (Sep 1, 2009)

can anyone help me ?


----------



## Pompeyboy (Apr 27, 2008)

clewesy09 said:


> anyone tell me what it looks like so i can keep a eye out for it
> 
> also what it should look like for a healthy CWD
> and what it shouldnt look like
> cheers



To answer both questions the poo should be solid, as same with us if its runny then there could be a problem(i know they dont eat curries :lol2: )
If there is white stuff in it then dont panic this is normal, its like there urine.

Hope that helps :2thumb:


----------

